# النيوبرين



## malak* (18 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

أرجو تفيدوني بكتب أو بحوث عن مادة النيوبرين " التي يصنع منها بدل الغوص وغيره "
أريد أن أعمل إبتكار من هالمادة ولكن يجب أن أعرف خصائصها وفوائدها والخ

أتمنى مساعدتكم لي ولو بمعلومة بسيطة عنها


----------

